# eddington bloodline



## salasj (Mar 21, 2008)

Any info on this line. I heard rumors that this bloodline had mastiff bred into it to get size sounds far fetched.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know much about the line but I would not be surprised. Breeders are constantly crossing APBTs with all kinds of crap.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1275-whopper-line-eddington-spaulding-bronacorsi.html


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

This blood is straight mutt. There foundation of the bloodline was a pit bull bull mastiff cross. And the rumor is adba allowed it because the whopper line was making there weight pull more interesting/more popular.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Again,these dogs are bred from ab,apbt, bullmastiff and dogue de bordeaux
blood i believe[im really havent been researching much latlely].
There are good dogs to be found in these types,good working dogs,pp,wp..
I believe at this point other strains of bully and mastiff have also been added depending on what the breeder wants from his stock.
presa seems to of been added and some folks add the bully[blue]lines into these xxl dogs"more appropriatly refered to as "oklahoma bulldogs"due to there region of origion...


----------

